# Flowplayer problem



## Irtan (5. Juli 2010)

Erstmal hallo an alle leser.
Ich habe seit kurzem ein Problem mit dem Flowplayer mit welchem man sich die diversen Buffed Videos anschauen kann.
Undzwar sind die Ladezeiten extrem lange, ich musste zB bei dem knapp 8 Minuten langem Video von Westfall aus der Cataclysm
Beta ca. 25min warten bis das ganze Video ohne Ladepausen anschaubar war. 
Klar jetzt denkt man "dein download ist viel zu langsam bla bla" hab ich ja auch gedacht, das meine Leitung abschmatzt aber komischerweise liegt mein download von Dateien ca. bei
1,2MB/s und mit anderen Video Plattformen wie zB YouTube habe ich auch keine Probleme.
Liegt das Problem nun an meiner Internet Leitung? (Unitymedia 6000)
Oder doch an meinem PC? Kommt der nicht mit dem Flowplayer zurecht?
Oder kommt der buffed Server mit den vielen zugriffen nicht zurecht?
Und auf die Frage ob ich mit WLAN an einen Router connected bin kann ich nur mit nein beantworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Benutze Firefox auf aktuellem Stand sowie Flashplayer auf aktuellem Stand)

Ich freue mich auf eine Antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg marvin


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Juli 2010)

Ich hab auch Probleme nehme einfach an die Server sind überlastet weil, Tausende gleichzeigt das video schauen wohlen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

